# Price For 2005 26rs



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

We were quoted $18,900 for a new 2005 26RS from our [local] dealer in New England (they are in Southern NH). This is a "loaded" TT only. We already have a WD hitch & controller.

I saw that someone was quoted about the same price for the 28RSDS which is making me think that our dealer is still a little high (in price and other things).

I didn't write the initial quote down that he gave me over the phone last week, I thought he said $18,400 and that there were two models to choose from. Today I am quoted $18,900 for one and $19,600 for the other. This would be our 6th RV, we are not new to this game they play with us, I just don't remember getting the run around this soon.

We are still pretty snowed in up here, just got about 15" more snow yesterday and more on the way this week. I can't imagine their business is exactly booming.

-=Glen=-


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

the wife and I started looking for a 26rs a few weeks ago, best "starting" quote for a loaded TT was much less, including the braked and WD hitch.. about a 1,500 less...
sad to say we still haven't bought


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I saw $17,700 down in Palmer, MA and $15,999 out at Lakeshore RV in MI....


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the quick replies. I will check out the Palmer Mass dealer, they aren't that far away.

We want to get the best deal possible (like everyone else, right?). I have no problems haggling, knowing I will probably have to take time out of my schedule to bring the trailer back a couple of times for them to fix the problems that arise. It is better to get the $$ off up front...

-=Glen=-


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I had used one of the Lakeshore prices as a feeler for some of the other dealers, if MI was any closer I would probably end up there... Alpine House in NY was willing to haggle.


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

matty1 said:


> the wife and I started looking for a 26rs a few weeks ago, best "starting" quote for a loaded TT was much less, including the braked and WD hitch.. about a 1,500 less...
> sad to say we still haven't bought
> [snapback]27619[/snapback]​


Matty, I see "Rochester" as your home, is that Rochester in NH? Or one of the other Rochesters?

-=Glen=-


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

matty1 said:


> I had used one of the Lakeshore prices as a feeler for some of the other dealers, if MI was any closer I would probably end up there... Alpine House in NY was willing to haggle.
> [snapback]27622[/snapback]​


Whoops, you just answered that question for me. . .

Rochester, NY. . .

Still within our range for purchasing (I bought my latest Motorcycle from Utica).

-=Glen=-


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Rochester in New York...were the outbacks are hard to come by...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We paid $16,500 in Denver for our 2004 26 RS a year ago. That included the Reese w/d hitch and the $299 dealer handling fee. Your quoted price of $18,900 sounds too high to me.

Although, the 26 RS is worth its weight in gold.









Randy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

In RI they want almost 21k for a 2005







but I know where you could get a slightly used 2004









John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Just checked its 21,370 and they don't budge.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jumping on him like a hungry wolf John.....give the guy a chance. When does your 28 come in?

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

They have two 27rsds's in stock but they will not deal so I'M in a holding pattern for now.

John


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We bought our 2005 26RS about a month ago in So. Calif. and we paid $17,500. I think it's getting to be the time of year when RV dealers start to think they can get higher prices with spring/summer just around the corner. I'd say you may just have to wait awhile







unless you're willing to pay their prices. Patience and shopping around should eventually payoff though. Also know that some dealers simply won't deal and don't waste your time there. We have two Outback dealers about 90 miles from us in different directions. The one to the north, Stiers RV in Bakersfield, is where we first saw the Outback and where I took my Coleman popup for service. It is more convenient because my parents live just north of there and we could stop at the RV dealer when taking the kids to visit the grandparents. When we started seriously shopping right after Christmas we went to Stiers and they had 5 26RS's all marked at $21,353. From this wonderful site I knew that their price was too high. Unfortunately Stiers has a "Best Price Up-Front Haggle-Free" pricing scheme. I showed them a lower offer from the other dealer and they said their price was firm. This dealership seems to be doing very well so there must be alot of people paying their prices. I did a search online at some other RV sites to see what other people said about them. Most seemed to like them and thought they were treated very well, they should be for those prices! Only a few said they were too high priced. I think RV dealers rely on people just not shopping around and especially this time of year they are pretty confident someone willing to pay their price will come along soon. Oh by the way I just checked Stiers website and they still have 4 of the 5 26RS's that I had looked at on their lot.

Sorry for the long post but as I said before be patient. I was willing to wait and I saved almost $4,000. Remember that in a few years the resale value of the trailer will be the same no matter what price you pay now.

Good Luck,


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I feel really good about my deal after reading these. Lakeshore sells new units on ebay every once in a while as well. That's how I got my loaded 2004 26rs in Oct 2003 for $14,850 before Husky WD hitch and brake controller (another couple hundred if I remember right). I've never been one to pay fair market value though.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I heard a rumor that Outback is starting a $1500 rebate on 2005 models starting the 14th, has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

matty1 said:


> I heard a rumor that Outback is starting a $1500 rebate on 2005 models starting the 14th, has anyone else heard this?
> [snapback]27708[/snapback]​


Now that would be GREAT!!! Hope someone is able to confirm that one...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If this is true, Allsixofus, you can call that other dealer and say Thank You and have the last laugh!


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The Rebate is FALSE Keystone just had a price increase that starts with all units that come off line the April 4.
Ken Lown
Coachlight Rv Sales


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

guess I will have to call and correct the dealer, he said the factory incentive started today. he is already with the paperwork


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

found post on rebate being wrong


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Called the dealer back, he said "The incentive does start today. I'm calling the Keystone rep to make sure of the amount "

not sure why his information is wrong but I plan on holding him to it if I go any further with him....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keep us posted Your dealer says it exists and the dealer on the site says no and a increase soon.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

OK, will do....moved this talk to heading called "Keystone Rebate"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If any one that is lookig for a 26RS, there is an 04 new model on ebay right now. It has 5 hrs left and is up to 15,000.


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

The $18,900 quote included "Factory Rebates" according to the dealer. I know it is all a bunch of bunk....

I'm glad I got all this info before we went back. I will head back armed this weekend. We'd prefer a used Outback, but if we can get them down on a new one, it would be worth it.

Snow is melting fast now, looks like the temp will be above 32 all night here.

Thanks for all the info. . .

-=Glen=-


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input on the original price being too high. . .

We just got back from a day of RV shopping and are owners of a new '04 (holdback) 26RS. The '04 was actually sold a few weeks ago, but today the people who had a deposit on it canceled their order and the '04 was back on the market.

We were jumping around to a bunch of different dealers (there are about 5 dealers of various RV's on this one stretch of road in southern NH) and found a couple looking at a Thor. We talked for a while and they said that they had just canceled their order of an '04 RS at the dealer we were just at. There had to be some omen in that, our next stop was back to the dealer. . .

For the record, I talked with the Salesman and told him that I posted the price out here and was told it was too high. I did some research based on other posts out here and basically came right out and let him know we were not going to play the 'overpriced' game.

I think it worked fine.

Guess we will be posting a new thread for our new 26RS pretty soon.

-=Glen=-


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrads on the new outback







. I would absolutly call that an omen.Did you get a speeding ticket going back to the other dealer







I think dealers might be shaking a little from this site.

John


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Congrads on the new outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No speeding ticket, but could have one. . .

Our quote was actually $400 less than the deal the other couple had for the same RV. I wanted to make sure they didn't realize their mistake. . .

Now I get to page through the mods. Only a few things that I want/will do, not much into actually spending the time on mods (but sure like looking at them).

-=Glen=-


----------



## Sea Camper (Mar 3, 2005)

7BeaverDam said:


> We were quoted $18,900 for a new 2005 26RS from our [local] dealer in New England (they are in Southern NH). This is a "loaded" TT only. We already have a WD hitch & controller.
> 
> I saw that someone was quoted about the same price for the 28RSDS which is making me think that our dealer is still a little high (in price and other things).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sea Camper (Mar 3, 2005)

7BeaverDam said:


> We were quoted $18,900 for a new 2005 26RS from our [local] dealer in New England (they are in Southern NH). This is a "loaded" TT only. We already have a WD hitch & controller.
> 
> I saw that someone was quoted about the same price for the 28RSDS which is making me think that our dealer is still a little high (in price and other things).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sea Camper (Mar 3, 2005)

7BeaverDam said:


> We were quoted $18,900 for a new 2005 26RS from our [local] dealer in New England (they are in Southern NH). This is a "loaded" TT only. We already have a WD hitch & controller.
> 
> I saw that someone was quoted about the same price for the 28RSDS which is making me think that our dealer is still a little high (in price and other things).
> 
> ...


Try Baldyga's in Palmer, MA 
We just bought the 28 FRLS Fifth Wheel there for 22,600


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

It must be nice to get those prices. The 23RS we looked at here in Alaska was $24,500 our the door with the WD hitch, extra battery and brake controller. We had asked about the 25 and 26 but the dealer said they run about $26,000. They say they pay about $4700 to ship them up here so they have to try to make up that cost. After seeing what you guys are paying though and adding the $4700 back on it's still lower than what the dealer is wanting here. We tried to haggle down on the price but they won't budge now.


----------



## clay (Apr 6, 2005)

action


MJRey said:


> We bought our 2005 26RS about a month ago in So. Calif. and we paid $17,500. I think it's getting to be the time of year when RV dealers start to think they can get higher prices with spring/summer just around the corner. I'd say you may just have to wait awhile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clay (Apr 6, 2005)

MJ Rey,

What dealer in SoCal did you buy your Outback at? I'm up in Fresno and am looking for a better price than what the local dealer is offering.


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

well, everyone answered your question pretty well. I think it really comes down to if you are willing to travel to get a "deal" we first saw the 26rs in FL. they quoted us $17,900. When we got back to VA the dealership was firm at 20k. they wouldnt budge. we waited and researched and then drove to IL and paid $14,500. It was camped in twice, but brand new condition. I figured that just helped to make sure most of the little "flaws" were gone. We have never bought anything brand new, usually close though.

Like someone else mentioned. the longer you wait(closer to season) the less of a deal you will get. This model is worth every penny though. We have only camped in ours once, and it was great!

Good luck!!!!!!

sally


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Clay,

I bought my 2005 26RS at Mike Thompsons RV Superstore in Colton (near I-10 and I-215 junction) on the first weekend in February. I think it was a slow time for them and now may be a bad time of the year to drive a hard bargain. There are a couple of dealers north of you in Morgan Hill (AlpineRV) and Sacramento (name ?) that I checked with and they seemed willing to deal but I decided it was too far to go for me. Don't bother with Stiers in Bakersfield they won't budge on their prices which are really high. I assume your local dealer is Paul Everts in Fresno. I stopped there once but I never really talked with them about price. Good luck you'll really like the trailer. We just got back today from three days at the beach where we had my three kids and my sisters two kids in the trailer. The four bunks and the sofa bed worked great for them.

Mark


----------



## Kira/Jason (May 13, 2005)

7BeaverDam said:


> We were quoted $18,900 for a new 2005 26RS from our [local] dealer in New England (they are in Southern NH). This is a "loaded" TT only. We already have a WD hitch & controller.
> 
> I saw that someone was quoted about the same price for the 28RSDS which is making me think that our dealer is still a little high (in price and other things).
> 
> ...


Me and my husband are looking at buying a 23 ft outback.. dealer out here is asking 21,900 for it







!!!! We are in LosAngeles Ca. Now thats HIGH
Kira


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

From what I've seen, prices vary considerably from place to place as well as the time of year. Over the winter and pre-season, prices can be several thousand dollars lower that what they will be when camping season gets going. These two factors make it hard to compare what a good price may be. Place and time does matter.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Kira,

Yes, $21,900 is very high compared to prices given about 6 weeks ago. I was quoted $15,500 for a 23RS, plus sales tax. We put a down payment on our new 27RSDS a month ago. Purchased for $17,495 (plus sales tax) and we picked it up a week ago.

Bill


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

Here is good listing of inventory in the South. My family has purchase 2 Outbacks in the last 3 months from the folks. Take 20% off the list and that should give you general cost of what they sell for here. Both myself and brother did very good on our deals.

http://www.suncoastrv.com/new/Search/RVsearchResults.asp

Happy Hunting...

And if you want to buy in the south let me know.

MVP


----------

